# 3D-Billboard



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

during the last rainy days i spent time in the basement and
made a 3D-Billboard. Cheap and easy. More pixs when it is out
on the layout. Enjoy:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan; 

Neat idea. It's well-executed and really shows "thinking outside the box." 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

That is an awesome idea!! I see those very rarely anymore. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

There once was a billboard on an expressway heading into Buffalo from the suburbs that had an old small airplane rigged on top that advertised one of the local radio/TV? stations real time traffic reporting. It had not flown in decades (crash victim?) and had been used at a local school for the students to learn working on planes. the sheet metal had been patched cosmetically and repainted. A spinning prop was affixed so it turned with the wind. After the lease on the billboard was up my boss (the owner of Niagara Hobby) bought it, repainted it to store colors, and placed it in the front corner of the parking lot. His plan was to place it on top of the building but he had trouble getting a permit for it from the Cheektowaga City council. It was around that time that a customer told him about a caboose a few miles away on private property. He had arranged to purchase it and when the council turned down the application for the plane (too close to Buffalo Intl. Airport, folks will think it is crashing and a plane has nothing to do with a hobby shop) he asked if he could put the caboose in the parking lot instead...they immediately approved the permits for that since he sold trains (he also sold model airplanes too...but I digress) thus the 3'd billboard begat a caboose in the parking lot! 

Very cool application! I'll have to tuck that away for future reference! Love to see it outside! 

Chas


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great Job Stefan. Very inventive!! 
It must look great on your layout.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Cool! What are you doing for lights?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! Thats pretty cool. 

-Kevin.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys, 

thanks for the comments. 
The lights are LED with chrome colored reflectors. 
A cheap supply (49 cents) from a local electronics shop. 

Stefan


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If threaded PVC were used for the vertical post, this could include a sprinkler head to disguise it in the garden. (Maybe sans the lights.)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very neat idea..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe Pretty wild!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi everybody,

now the billboard is out in the "wilderness"!

Enjoy:


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice!!! Specially those night shots!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! Really great work! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. When are you coming back to Florida? Frank is turning 70 next weekend.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Bob,

we will be back next year. Not sure about the time of year, but we will
meet. I promise.

Greetings to Marcia.

All the best
Stefan


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

stefan 
not only do i like your billboards, but your layout looks wonderful 
and im partial to 'the great southwest' in particular 

you might check out evans designs' UV leds for a similar application 

i asked about some and bought them on a whim 
i have a few of these in 5mm 
they shine light purple in color and are actually UV 

-i mention them because the purple is very similar to neon flourescent lights- (purple) -and give that 50's 60s look-but most importantly the color is striking, vivid and unusual- 

i have also used the large leds to shine on the face of station clocks, with the LEDs in a tube (used as a focusing tool) tucked up under the eaves, and out of direct line of sight-the face then looks backlighted 

just thought you might like to know


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi stevedenver,

thanks for the info. These purple LEDs are available over here too.
Never checked them out. Maybe next project.

Without lights, it is half the fun


----------

